# Sally B Airborne again



## trackend (May 17, 2009)

Sally B made her first airshow flight today at the Duxford spring airshow after best part of a year on the ground following a double engine failiure.
Dispite poor weather the sight of Sally sporting some refurbished nose art making an appearance bought sunshine to those of us who have supported Sally over the years as 
Britains memorial aircraft to commemorate all the WW2 US flyers who never made it back home across the pond she is totally funded by private donations from the public and 
members of the supporters club and a hell of a lot of hard work by the Sally B team.
I took these snaps today at the show


----------



## GrauGeist (May 17, 2009)

Definately good news, trackend...good to see her up and runnin' again!

Great photos, thanks for sharing them


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 17, 2009)

Nice pics Tack and nice to see you drop in. Hope all is well!


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2009)

Glad to see her up in the sky again, and good to see you back too, Lee. Nice shots!


----------



## seesul (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Lee, what a great news!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 17, 2009)

Great to see "Sally B" back where she belongs!

Thanks Track!

TO


----------



## ccheese (May 17, 2009)

Nice to see you back, Lee. Good pic's, too [a nude... oh my gawd !]

Charles


----------



## Geedee (May 18, 2009)

Thats some good news Lee, thanks for the update.

Not too sure about those other two engines...smoking a bit !


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2009)

Good to see you back Lee. Thanks for the good news about Sally B.


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2009)

Nice to have you back, and great news and great pics. Thanks Track'.


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2009)

Sweet shots Trackend, many thanks for sharing!!!


----------

